# Modern Masters + Airless



## Gracobucks (May 29, 2011)

The TDS read that you can not use a airless to spray Modern Master Metallic paint. 

Does anyone know why?
Has anyone tried?


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Could it be that there is either a lack of or to much air from the airless? Or to much pressure? I've never used it but these would be my first guesses. I don't know about you but when it says don't spray I want to spray it more now.


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

An airless probably doesn't atomize well enough to produce an even finish. I've read that automotive painters prefer to use certain guns for applying metallic paint because a lot of guns produce a splotchy finish.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gracobucks (May 29, 2011)

cdpainting said:


> Could it be that there is either a lack of or to much air from the airless? Or to much pressure? I've never used it but these would be my first guesses. I don't know about you but when it says don't spray I want to spray it more now.


I'm the same way. Since it told me I can't, I want to know why I cant. I sprayed out a wall in the shops bathroom. It seemed it work just fine. Wasn't blotchy at all. Just wish I fixed the taping prior to spraying, but I guess it was just a test.










Sprayed it with a Graco Truecoat II with a 414 FFLP tip. Had the pressure set at 4.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Supposedly the filters in an airless will filter out some of the particles that give it the metallic look. 
I've sprayed it too, also with a Truecoat. Seemed to work fine for me as well, but then again there's only one tiny filter in a Truecoat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Jmayspaint said:


> Supposedly the filters in an airless will filter out some of the particles that give it the metallic look.
> I've sprayed it too, also with a Truecoat. Seemed to work fine for me as well, but then again there's only one tiny filter in a Truecoat.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That makes sense. I'm surprised no one makes a filter for the airless for metallics.


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

Wow, that's some dedication to your craft. Glad you're, not a cat. sure curiosity would have gotten the best of you. 

Must be something with the metallic not getting through like other say.

Call the manufacturer if the right guy is around you'll get a good answer or you'll get someone reading off of a sheet of paper to you.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Tip sheer is one reason. But most reason being is that the metallic particles have a tendency to separate under high pressure, that's why the recommend not using an airless to spray.

It just covers themselves. Kinda like paint companies asking to not reduce the paint with water or anything else, epescially if i is from another company and hasn't been tested for adhesion, et. 

Anyway, but yes, generally speaking you can spray and not have n issue, but always test before hand to make sure.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Well, maybe those low pressure tips are the answer.


----------



## kentdalimp (Aug 15, 2013)

We may or may not have applied Modern Masters with an airless recently. I will tell you -IF- I were going to do it I would:

Prime with a similar tinted primer before you start.

Apply multiple light coats from multiple angles to really build some depth during the metallic material. 

Use a 411 RacV for the metallic with no filter in the gun. 

Apply the Clear in the same manner.

These photos DO NOT belong to me, They are found online. 



















They are however Work that we performed recently and spray applied....


----------

